# Hang tape texture rates in phoenix?



## GAFIXER (Sep 13, 2009)

What is the average labor and install rate in phoenix, to hang tape and texture.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Have you been doing it for free?


----------



## GAFIXER (Sep 13, 2009)

That was real helpful, but thanks for nothing since you wouldn't know a friggin thing about arizona!!! I BET ALL YOUR FRIENDS JUST CALL YOU DICK!!!!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

GAFIXER said:


> That was real helpful, but thanks for nothing since you wouldn't know a friggin thing about arizona!!!


True, but I know my trade and how to bid it. Welcome to Contractor Talk.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

GAFIXER said:


> That was real helpful, but thanks for nothing since you wouldn't know a friggin thing about arizona!!! I BET ALL YOUR FRIENDS JUST CALL YOU DICK!!!!


Do you really think there is an "average labor rate" anywhere?And what good would it do to know it?You still have to charge your rate to cover your own overhead and costs...


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

There is a book out there that gives the average rates in each area. Find your area and check it out. It gives you the going rate for all trades in your area. My area is different than your area and your area is different than his area and his area is different than my area. We don't know your area or his area, but I know my area which is likely differnt than the guys from UK and the guys from Hawaii and the guys from Canada and the guys from Kansas City and the guys from New York and the guys from Florida.... It is a vague question you ask, you know.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

first call a contractor, who knows what he is doing, and it will save you time and money in the long run...next if you really want to do drywall....get your pricing from your supplier, then calculate your labor rate, add for a few screw ups, calculate you overhead and there is your rate.
If you figure $1.89 bf you will be covered.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

> What is the average labor and install rate in phoenix, to hang tape and texture.



A little more information please.

Are you talking pictures or people?

Andy.


----------



## jmr (Apr 14, 2009)

since arizona is ground zero terrible housing market rates are probably sticks and stones.. average rate in mn should be about $1.00 a sq for everything and thats the low end for good work.. i would imagine arizona would be half that if your lucky. maybe .50 a sq.


----------

